# PC(-Technik) und Frauen



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

So, die Frage stelle ich absichtlich hier, da sich hier die ganzen Freaks wie z.B. Aso, Klos, Cleet usw... hier rumtreiben <3 xD
Zam zählt nicht, der ist iwie überall und doch nirgends... trotzdem mag ich ihn, wenn auch auf eine andere Art und Weise <2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. August 2009)

meinst du nicht deine Spaßumfrage ist nicht an der ein oder anderen Stelle ziemlich eingeschränkt was die Antwortmöglichkeiten angeht? 

Bsp. 
*Wo würdet Ihr es ihr(also der Frau) am meisten zutrauen?*Da fehlt:
Als Cheffin
Als Hausfrau
Unterm Ti***

was weiß ich auch immer ;-)


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

es ist keine spaßumfrage... will halt mal ein paar meinungen hören =D
Außerdem sind deine genannten "positionen" eher nix für dieses Board, da würde mir ein Mod auf die Finger mit nem Vorschlaghammer hauen:



> Nana Nira, so geht das aber nicht!! *Thread verschieb*



Nira ^-^


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste was "Emanzipation" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Also ich habe nicht gegen Frauen und Technik oder so, warum auch nicht heute macht jeder alles.

Männer machen Sekträter(in) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Frauen schrauben Rechner/autos what ever zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

ich find die Umfrage eigentlich recht spannend.

Ich hab nix gegen Frauen, die im IT-Bereich tätig sind, warum auch? Im Gegenteil, ich find das sogar spannend, sich mit Frauen zu unterhalten, die technisch versiert sind.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Wieso?^^

Edit:
Emanzipation = Gleichberechtigung (direkt übersetzt aus dem Lateinischen eine Art der Befreiung (von Sklavven zum Beispiel...))


----------



## Desdinova (18. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste was "Emanzipation" heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Emanzipation ist, wenn dir eine Maurerin von der Baustelle aus hinterher pfeift.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

den merk ich mir! xD


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Frauen, die im IT-Bereich tätig sind, warum auch? Im Gegenteil, ich find das sogar spannend, sich mit Frauen zu unterhalten, die technisch versiert sind.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Nun sagt nicht alle das gleiche, geht mal etwas genauer drauf ein, warum ihr euch lieber mit gleichgesinnten Unterhaltet.
Rein Theoretisch ist es doch uninteressant, andererseits hat man meist was zum erzählen, wenn ruhe herrscht, was aber auch iwie dumm ist ^^


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Seltsame Umfrage. Warum gibt es z.B. bei der "Denkt Ihr dass solche Frauen charakterlich anders sind"-Frage nur possitive Antwortmoeglichkeiten? Und warum kann ich bei manchen Fragen mehrere (teils widerspruechliche) Antworten auswaehlen?

Insgesamt ist es freilich immer noch so, dass Frauen im Technik-Sektor ein wenig rar sind. Als ich studiert habe, hatten wir ein Verhaeltnis von rund 80 Kerlen zu 2 Frauen. Auch in der Branche wo ich jetzt taetig bin findet man Frauen eher selten in wirklich technischen Positionen (gibt freilich ein paar Ausnahmen), Software da noch haeufiger als Hardware.

Einen vernuenftigen Grund gibt es dafuer freilich eher weniger, viel ist eine Frage der Erziehung. Wenn man mit seiner Tochter an irgendwelchem technischen Kram rumschraubt ist die Chance sicher hoeher, dass sie dafuer Interesse entwickelt, als wenn man ihr ein Puppenhaus schenkt und sagt "Schrauben is nix fuer Maedchen".


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Naja ist doch besser mit gleich "gesinnten" zureden als nicht.

Also ich finde es besser mit jmd. über WoW, cSS Pc what ever zu reden als mit Leuten die wirklich kein Plan davon haben, die gucken dich nur blöd an und denken der hat nen Vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir jemand etwas über Profi, ka Dartwerfen, oder so erzählt was denkst du dann ?


Oder ich erzähle dir/Euch etwas über Casting, weiß jmd. was das ist ?

Gemacht habe ich es erst einpaar mal, gut ist nicht wirklich interessant mache ich auch nciht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Hätte im Gott & die Welt Forum mehr Anklang, diese Umfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem damit... ich persönlich finde es sogar sehr gut, da ich davon wenig ahnung habe und sehr viel besser mit Frauen klar komme als mit Männern xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit... ich persönlich finde es sogar sehr gut, da ich davon wenig ahnung habe und sehr viel besser mit Frauen klar komme als mit Männern xD



Da würde ich mir aber Gedanken machen. ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir aber Gedanken machen. ;D



Ich weiß ich werd mich noch schlagen dafür... aber wieso?


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

Frauen und Technik wird bei mir gedulded - bei guter Führung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber am liebsten nur als Sekretärin. Die PC-Frauen, die ich kenne, sind genauso zickig und tussig wie jede andere auch. Tochter darf an Computer, läuft noch ja als "Kind" und noch nich als "Frau."

Auch wenn das vielleicht etwas chauvinistisch klang, aber dennoch finde ich Frauen, die sich mit IT beschäftigen, "interessant."

Im Grunde gehts ja bei allen Sachen - egal ob PC, Auto, Kochen oder Waschen - nur darum, ob man das zu Grunde liegende Prinzip versteht, nachvollziehen, adaptieren und abstrahieren kann.



Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich werd mich noch schlagen dafür... aber wieso?


Frauen werden von Östrogenen dominiert. Männer von Testosteron. Ist halt die persönliche Vorliebe, wo man sich wohler fühlt. Ist keine Wertung, nur eine Feststellung. Kenn das auch. Früher mit 18-20 hatte ich auch mal so'ne Phase, wo ich mit Frauen besser klar kam, als mit Männern. Heute würde ich sagen "Damals war ich halt 'n Weichei ..." "Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern."
Aber so richtig wohl fühl ich mich heut nur untern Männern. Da kannste dich fetzen, zoffen, raufen, beleidigen, prügeln. Und am Ende säufste 'n Bier, zollt sich gegenseitig Respekt und fand den Tag geil. Frauen können das zwar auch - bis auf Bier saufen, aber am Ende findet die eine die andere doof, tratscht das unter ihren Freundinnen weiter, bis es niemand man hören kann und dann gehen die beiden noch in eine Talkshow, um sich dort noch weiter zu streiten, wer jetzt die dööfere ist.

Allein unter Frauen würde mich auf Dauer auch zuviel Kraft kosten, gnhrhrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

Tztztz...sone Umfrage: Dabei haben bestimmt die Meisten von Euch hier noch nie ne Frau angefasst (ums mal jugendfrei auszudrücken) *lach*


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> es ist keine spaßumfrage... will halt mal ein paar meinungen hören =D
> Außerdem sind deine genannten "positionen" eher nix für dieses Board, da würde mir ein Mod auf die Finger mit nem Vorschlaghammer hauen:
> Nira ^-^



Sieht halt stark danach aus, denn einen großen Informationsgehalt wird sie nicht vermitteln.
Ist Sekretärin denn ein PC-TECHNIK Beruf? auch eher weniger, wenn du mal das unterm Tisch weglässt, waren da ein paar von unzähligen alternativen von denen du nur 3 (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) vorausgewählt hast. Wie kann man denn fragen wo sich Frauen (Beschäftigungstechnsich) am besten machen und nur 3 Möglichkeiten von nahezu unendlich vielen zur Wahl stellen.

Daher dachte ich es wäre eine jux-Umfrage, sie sagt nämlich nichts aus ^^ 

achja und am Ende fehlt die Möglichkeit: "Normal" sonst muss man ja sagen, das diese Frauen Charakterlich anders sind... was man in der Frage vorher ja evtl schon abgetan hat...


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Frauen werden von Östrogenen dominiert. Männer von Testosteron. Ist halt die persönliche Vorliebe, wo man sich wohler fühlt. Ist keine Wertung, nur eine Feststellung. Kenn das auch. Früher mit 18-20 hatte ich auch mal so'ne Phase, wo ich mit Frauen besser klar kam, als mit Männern. Heute würde ich sagen "Damals war ich halt 'n Weichei ..." "Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern."
> Aber so richtig wohl fühl ich mich heut nur untern Männern. Da kannste dich fetzen, zoffen, raufen, beleidigen, prügeln. Und am Ende säufste 'n Bier, zollt sich gegenseitig Respekt und fand den Tag geil. Frauen können das zwar auch - bis auf Bier saufen, aber am Ende findet die eine die andere doof, tratscht das unter ihren Freundinnen weiter, bis es niemand man hören kann und dann gehen die beiden noch in eine Talkshow, um sich dort noch weiter zu streiten, wer jetzt die dööfere ist.
> 
> Allein unter Frauen würde mich auf Dauer auch zuviel Kraft kosten, gnhrhrhr.
> ...



hehe, zwar gleich bissel übertrieben dargestellt aber soinetwa ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir reicht es schon wenn mich meine Cousinen in Grund und Boden nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Tztztz...sone Umfrage: Dabei haben bestimmt die Meisten von Euch hier noch nie ne Frau angefasst (ums mal jugendfrei auszudrücken) *lach*



Trotz dessen, dass ich schon zwanzig bin, muss ich dennoch für die anderen sprechen und sagen, dass die heutige Jugend den ersten Schuss wesentlich früher absetzt, als Du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und spectrumizer hat es ganz gut getroffen, ausser das ich von so einer Phase noch nie was gehört habe.^^


----------



## Ogil (19. August 2009)

Ausserdem sind die Technik-Dauer-Rumhaenger im Schnitt auch schon nicht mehr ganz taufrisch. Ich wuerde auf einen Schnitt von Anfang-20 schaetzen - allerdings auch nur, weil der von ein paar Leuten runtergezogen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt putzig wie die Leute davon ausgehen, dass alle Anderen Kiddies sind - nur weil sie selbst am Gehrad durch die Gegend zuckeln...


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Trotz dessen, dass ich schon zwanzig bin, ...


Na dann mal gratz mien Jung.
Das ist btw kein Scherz sondern ne Tatsache - woher ich das weiss...schau Dir die Fragen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Na dann mal gratz mien Jung.



Find ich süß, wie Du dich durch dein Alter profilierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was anderes scheinst Du ja nicht zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und spectrumizer hat es ganz gut getroffen, ausser das ich von so einer Phase noch nie was gehört habe.^^


Werd Vegetarier und sei ein Öko. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Find ich süß...


nanana..bleib mir vom Leib. 

@Spec...Du bis Ökovegetarier? Autsch!!! Was hat man dann noch vom Leben ? Wenn Du jetzt noch katholisch bist kann ich Dir nur den Tipp geben dass in Holland Sterbehilfe wohl erlaubt ist ^^

LG

PS: Weisst ja wie ichs meine!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Werd Vegetarier und sei ein Öko. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah ne danke. Ich liebe meine chemisch versetzten Hähnchenschenkel.


----------



## Gartarus (19. August 2009)

Meine Aubilderin is Programmierin und meine Lehrerin auch. 
Dabei hab ich immer das Gefühl das Frauen da ein wenig euphorischer rangehen und auch gerne mal in "dominanter" sind xP


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> @Spec...Du bis Ökovegetarier? Autsch!!! Was hat man dann noch vom Leben ? Wenn Du jetzt noch katholisch bist kann ich Dir nur den Tipp geben dass in Holland Sterbehilfe wohl erlaubt ist ^^


Ich wars mal. Und zu der Zeit hab ich auch in nem Tempel gelebt. Zwar nicht katholisch, aber immerhin religiös. Also beste Voraussetzungen. Was man dann noch vom Leben hat? Na sich über die anderen Leute aufregen und die restliche Welt als Feindbild sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber 'ne sehr gute und lehrreiche Zeit.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Boah ne danke. Ich liebe meine chemisch versetzten Hähnchenschenkel.


"Chemisch versetzte" Hähnchenschenkel? Erklär mir das mal bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Chemisch versetzte" Hähnchenschenkel? Erklär mir das mal bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na mit Geschmacksverstärker und so.^^


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Chemisch versetzte" Hähnchenschenkel? Erklär mir das mal bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na geh in Aldi und kauf dir Hähnchenschenkel, dann weißt du's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Na geh in Aldi und kauf dir Hähnchenschenkel, dann weißt du's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also die aus Aldi fress ich ja nun auch nicht. xD


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

Ok, also ich finde Aldi auch mehr ich sag jetzt mal Asotial, also ich gehe lieber da nach Lidl oder so, oder Rewe Plus geht auch noch oder heißt ja jetzt oder Netto oder so.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok, also ich finde Aldi auch mehr ich sag jetzt mal Asotial, also ich gehe lieber da nach Lidl oder so, oder Rewe Plus geht auch noch oder heißt ja jetzt oder Netto oder so.



Muahah, was für ein Offtopic. xD


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

Tja, dass entstand so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> *Asotial*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 goiler Wort


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

Ähm, Tippfehler ? das T ist neben dem Z, ist mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen das ich mich verschrieben habe.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

ALDI soll auch viel Bio haben. Aber ham wir hier nich um die Ecke. Nur Kaiser's und Netto. Das gute: Jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag steht der Hähnchenmann da mit seinem Karren. Da gibts die Dinger lecker frisch vom Spieß! 

Aber Sachen mit Geschmacksverstärker mag ich nicht. Das is Betrug am eigenen Hirn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Offtopic: Wasn? Ist doch ein Frauen-Thread. Und Frauen quasseln und tratschen halt gern!


----------



## xdave78 (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ähm, Tippfehler ? das T ist neben dem Z, ist mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen das ich mich verschrieben habe.


Achso...also ein Zipfehler sotusagen^^ 

btw. ich fand Plus besser als Netto...wobei Netto auch nicht übel ist. Allerdings haben sie unseren "Stamm Plus Markt" letzte Woche zu Netto (rotgelb nicht schwarzgelb) umgebaut - ich war dran mit einkaufen und hab das erste mal abgekotzt als ich beim reinfahren feststellen musste, dass der Eingang jetzt der Ausgang ist -.- also erstmal DITSCH mit dem Wagen gegen die Türe..dann"Hä?? Is schon zu? *zur Uhr schau - zur Tür schau und das Schild AUSGANG erspäht* 

Aber ich glaube das ist ein ganz bisschen OT oder?

Achso und @ Topic : meine Frau ist auch nen Technikspassti^^ aber das macht nix, ich krig noch alles kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber Sachen mit Geschmacksverstärker mag ich nicht. Das is Betrug am eigenen Hirn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist LSD auch, trotzdem ist es beliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will damit sagen, dass es schnurz ist, ob es Betrug am eigenen Gehirn ist. Solange man nicht darunter leidet ist es doch ok.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> btw. ich fand Plus besser als Netto...wobei Netto auch nicht übel ist. Allerdings haben sie unseren "Stamm Plus Markt" letzte Woche zu Netto (rotgelb nicht schwarzgelb) umgebaut - ich war dran mit einkaufen und hab das erste mal abgekotzt als ich beim reinfahren feststellen musste, dass der Eingang jetzt der Ausgang ist -.- also erstmal DITSCH mit dem Wagen gegen die Türe..dann"Hä?? Is schon zu? *zur Uhr schau - zur Tür schau und das Schild AUSGANG erspäht*


LoL, der is echt ma geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Was, bei dir ist die Frau die Bastlerin und du der Kaputtmacher?


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

ZITAT(spectrumizer @ 19.08.2009, 15:40) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aber Sachen mit Geschmacksverstärker mag ich nicht. Das is Betrug am eigenen Hirn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du wärst überrascht wieviele Geschmacksverstärker du zu dir nimmst... jeden Tag. Nu komm mir nicht mit "da steht aber OHNE GESCHMACKSVERSTÄRKER DRAUF" das besagt nur, dass der verwendete Geschmacksverstärker nicht in einer gesetzlich geregelten Liste auftaucht ^^



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, dass es schnurz ist, ob es Betrug am eigenen Gehirn ist. Solange man nicht darunter leidet ist es doch ok.



Willst du damit andeuten, dass man unter LSD nicht leidet? ;-)
ansonsten: Matrix lässt grüßen:
"*Agent Smith:* "Dann sind wir uns einig, Mr. Reagan?"
*Cypher:* "Hören Sie, ich weiß, dass dieses Steak nicht existiert. Ich weiß, dass wenn ich es in meinen Mund stecke, die Matrix meinem Gehirn sagt, dass es saftig ist und ganz köstlich. Nach neun Jahren ist mir eine Sache klar geworden: Unwissenheit ist ein Segen."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Willst du damit andeuten, dass man unter LSD nicht leidet? ;-)
> ansonsten: Matrix lässt grüßen:
> "*Agent Smith:* "Dann sind wir uns einig, Mr. Reagan?"
> *Cypher:* "Hören Sie, ich weiß, dass dieses Steak nicht existiert. Ich weiß, dass wenn ich es in meinen Mund stecke, die Matrix meinem Gehirn sagt, dass es saftig ist und ganz köstlich. Nach neun Jahren ist mir eine Sache klar geworden: Unwissenheit ist ein Segen."



Ob man an LSD leidet kommt immer auf die Illusion an, die man davon bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und von Geschmacksstoffen bekommt man keine Paranoia oder fängt an, geister zu sehen. Zumindest sind davon noch keine Fälle bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was dein Zitat angeht, ich mag es, weil es richtig ist.
Ich hab darauf folgendes gebildet:
Wissen ist Macht, Unwissenheit ein Segen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder willst du wissen, dass der Chlorgeruch im Schwimmbad nicht vom Chlor, sondern von der chemischen Wirkung von Urin und Chlor kommt?
Oder, dass der Mensch im Laufe seines Lebens um die 900 Insekten im Schlaf verspeist?
Oooder, dass ein Brett, worauf man Speisen zubereitet, mehr (gefährliche) Bakterien beinhaltet, als eine öffentliche Toilette? 

Ich meine, ich weiß das und kann trotzdem noch schlafen, aber es kommt dabei halt immer auf den Menschen an. Ich komm damit klar, wenn ich mich mit Chemie vollpumpe, oder was weiß ich.



Sooo viel Offtopic. <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

Ich liebe auch dieses völlig überflüssige (zumindest für den Alltag) Wissen... da gabs doch mal in Bremen so eine Art Museum... das Universum hieß es glaube ich. Da konnte man auch erfahren wie oft man Menschen die hand gibt, die sich nach dem sie in die selbige genießt haben, diese nicht gewaschen haben usw. ;-)

Ja für manche ist Unwissenheit ein Segen.

Ob man von Geschmacksverstärker zwar keine hallu´s aber sonstige körperliche Schädigungen davon trägt ist leider noch nicht hinreichend erforscht.

Bei LSD kommen allerdings noch zu den evtl schlechten Illusionen noch die schlechten flashbacks und die körperliche Schädigung des Stoffwechselkreislaufs hinzu ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

Naja, leiden tust du in dem Sinne nicht direkt darunter. Aber bei regelmäßigem Konsum von Geschmacksverstärkern gewöhnt sich dein Gehirn nur an diesen Zustand als "Standardzustand". Du "betäubst" auf Dauer gesehen damit einfach dein wirkliches Geschmacksempfinden. Das äußert sich zB darin, dass man das Interesse an Gemüse verliert oder garnicht erst ran kann (Salat, Avocado, ...) und sein Essen gern überwürzt, vorallem übersalzt, überpfeffert oder überzuckert, weils sonst "nach nix" oder zu fade schmeckt. Und daraus entstehen dann auf Dauer die Leiden. Geschmacksverstärker gibts sowohl chemisch, als auch natürlich. Beides hat die gleiche Langzeitwirkung.

Was das Thema "überall is Geschmacksverstärker drin" angeht, kann ich dazu keine Aussagen machen. Ich futter auch gern Chips zum zocken oder TV und trink gern Coke. Da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen. Was aber meine "Hauptnahrungsquellen" angeht, achte ich schon sehr darauf und kaufe das fast nur im Bio-Laden oder direkt vom Bauern / Landhof. Und da vertraue ich schon, dass nur das drin ist, was drauf steht. Was anderes bleibt mir auch nicht übrig.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und schreib was zum Thema xD

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wenn es um Emanzipation geht. Irgendwie bin ich doch anders aufgewachsen als viele andere glaub ich. Für mich persönlich stellen sich die meisten Fragen überhaupt gar nicht. 'Türlich sind Frau und Mann unterschiedlich, dennoch würde ich nie eine derartige Unterscheidung treffen. Alles was ein Mann darf/kann/soll, darf/kann/soll eine Frau auch in meinen Augen. 

Dazu fällt mir eine lustige Southpark Folge ein die ich kurz als kleine Anekdote einschieben möchte. Es geht um die Fahne von Southpark, auf der zu sehen ist wie ein paar weiße Strichmännchen ein paar schwarze erhängen. Es bilden sich zwei Fronten, die einen die diese Fahne super finden und die anderen die sie ablehnen. Am Ende regt sich jemand drüber auf wie die Kinder schon so verdorben und scharzenfeindlich sein können. Und da verstehen die Kinder erst die aufregung. Sie haben gar nicht bemerkt, dass da Weiße einen Schwarzen hängen. Sie haben nur das Szenario an sich gesehen und es verteidigt, dass da unterschiedliche Menschen dargestellt waren, dass war ihnen gar nicht klar!

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will. So ähnlich geht es mir wenn es um Emanzipation geht...

Allerdings eins muss ich feststellen. Tatsächlich sind meiner Erfahrung nach Frauen die sich mit PCs auskennen ein wenig anders. Man kann es schwer zusammenfassen oder analysieren, aber sie sind ein wenig anders als die meisten Frauen. Allerdings wiederrum, sind und bleiben sie im End-Effekt doch Frauen (was auch gut so ist!!). Ich kenn dich jetzt ganz gut liebe Nira, ich kenn meine Freundin die auch recht begabt an die Sachen rangeht und kenne von euch beiden die Einstellung "Ich bin nicht so wie die doofen Weiber". Das mag ja auch ein Stück weit stimmen, aber oft kommt das "weibische" doch durch. Und ich persönlich muss sagen, dass ist auch gut so. Im Endeffekt ist es eure euch gott sei Dank gebliebene Weiblichkeit, die euch für uns attraktiv macht. Die den besonderen Reiz ausmacht, sich mit Frauen wie euch zu unterhalten.


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kenn dich jetzt ganz gut liebe Nira, ich [...] kenne [...] die Einstellung "Ich bin nicht so wie die doofen Weiber". Das mag ja auch ein Stück weit stimmen, *aber oft kommt das "weibische" doch durch*.
> [...]


Das zieht ein Gespräch nach sich >.< ^^
Definier mal weibisch... :>


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Ohje xD

Naja, auch du hast manchmal so deine Phasen meine Liebe :-*

*edit*
zum Thema grade gefunden *g*:
http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/leben/0...,641803,00.html

Am besten find ich:


> "Ich will aber nicht wie ein Mädchen behandelt werden, nur weil ich eins bin"


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

omg zick ich rum oder so? o.o   =(


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

ganz selten, nur ganz ganz selten!! =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ganz selten, nur ganz ganz selten!! =)



Versucht da jemand, sich vor der grausamen Rache einer Frau zu retten? ;D


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2009)

jap^^


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

